# 11/13/08



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

fish from 6 am till 10 caught 5 flounder with only 1 keeper and 2 reds 1 -24" and this fatty 26-1/2"


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

What happend to that flounder? haha Whered u fish bob sykes?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i went out there 3 ays ago and caught a 6lber on my second cast.... packed up and left after that!

nice red!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

> *Rover2cool (11/13/2008)*What happend to that flounder? haha Whered u fish bob sykes?


i needed another strip bait.pens. beach pier. and sorry for the date on the camera i never remember to set it


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice slot Redfish!! have they raised the price on the pier already? Or is it still 6.50?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

> *roofordie (11/14/2008)*Nice slot Redfish!! have they raised the price on the pier already? Or is it still 6.50?


i think its 7.50 now not positive though


----------



## skipperq1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Red, Chris!

:usaflag


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

KILLER RED AND FLATY :bowdown


----------

